# me and my girlfriend!!!



## Squirrel Sniper (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Squirrel Sniper (Nov 25, 2008)

i love her w/ all my heart!!!!! and more....


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Nov 25, 2008)

thats cool! you in the air force?


----------



## merc123 (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome sunset too!  I thought your avatar was a 70's movie clip!  I didn't realize it was real!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 25, 2008)

that's a great picture!   I wouldn't worry too much about if she doesn't like to go hunting in the am when it's cold...


----------



## sweatequity (Nov 25, 2008)

*I would say*

you are a very lucky man indeed!


----------



## sodbusterman (Nov 25, 2008)

I like this pic better.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 25, 2008)

Man, I'd say quit huntin'.  I think you found it.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 25, 2008)

Teach her to hunt too and you'll never regret it.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 25, 2008)

You've got a keeper there.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## merc123 (Nov 25, 2008)

Wait...the advice was if she's hot then let her sleep..if she's a fatty leave a snack...soooo...let her sleep!


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah no joke.


----------



## Squirrel Sniper (Nov 26, 2008)

BUCK 87JT said:


> thats cool! you in the air force?



no  i was thinking about joining but decided not to,  i really want to be a general contractor, hopefully i will be one by may of 09


----------



## Squirrel Sniper (Nov 26, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Awesome sunset too!  I thought your avatar was a 70's movie clip!  I didn't realize it was real!



lol thanx   what is scary  thats a sunrise in New smyrna(sp?) beach in FL   thats the earliest i think she gas ever gotten up in the am    but it was a beautiful morning on the beach.


----------



## Squirrel Sniper (Nov 26, 2008)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Teach her to hunt too and you'll never regret it.



im teaching her to hunt ( so far she likes to shoot the .410 shotgun)  hopefully i can get her to shoot at least a .243 by next deer season.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 26, 2008)

Squirrel Sniper said:


> i love her w/ all my heart!!!!! and more....



So do we!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 26, 2008)

Good look'n young lady,congrats.


----------



## patterstdeer (Nov 26, 2008)

lovely lady take care of her.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 26, 2008)

Good lord. You guys are funny.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 26, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Good lord. You guys are funny.



Im with you tuffy ..............


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Nov 26, 2008)

In Football terms they would say "You outkicked the coverage" when you snagged her.


----------



## RBoleman (Nov 27, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Good lord. You guys are funny.



do I here some jelousy


----------



## Hancockhunter (Nov 27, 2008)

she scores pretty good


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 27, 2008)

welcome to the campfire Sq.Sniper.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 27, 2008)

Confederate_Jay said:


> In Football terms they would say "You outkicked the coverage" when you snagged her.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 27, 2008)

Very pretty young lady ya got there,  You say she is special to ya,  Show her everyday.  

Nuff said.


----------



## Squirrel Sniper (Nov 27, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Very pretty young lady ya got there,  You say she is special to ya,  Show her everyday.
> 
> Nuff said.



i do,  belive me i really do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey Squirrel Sniper, how 'bout doing us a favour?  Use your gal friends pic for an avatar instead of that ugly dude.


----------



## Squirrel Sniper (Nov 27, 2008)

i should, but if you stare at her for too long God will burn your eyes out because of her beauty


----------



## Squirrel Sniper (Nov 27, 2008)

Squirrel Sniper said:


> i should, but if you stare at her for too long God will burn your eyes out because of her beauty



im immune to it though


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2008)

Squirrel Sniper said:


> i should, but if you stare at her for too long God will burn your eyes out because of her beauty





Squirrel Sniper said:


> im immune to it though



I think she must be the one that's blind.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 27, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think she must be the one that's blind.



Yeah, they say love does that.  Must be so.  Happened to me too.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Squirrel Sniper said:


> im immune to it though



no she must have stared at herself in the mirror too long now she's blind.....j/k


----------

